# Premier hard drive type for upgrade?



## DarthSudo (Mar 29, 2013)

I see some reference to the TiVo being a little finicky about which drives are used for upgrades, but I have not found a list of drives that seem to work better than others.

Is there a list of drive types to use?

If not, does anyone have a recommendation on an inexpensive, quality drive for a Premier unit (TCD746320)?

My plan is to watch for a deal to pop up to get something in the 3 TB range over the next few weeks, but I'd like to avoid buying the wrong drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

WD30EFRX WD Red Drives
WD Green AV EURS/X

On Amazon, the Red drives are currently cheaper then the equivalent green drives of the same size.

For which program to use for Premieres? DVRBars and expand with MFSTools 3.2.


----------



## DarthSudo (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome. This should be enough to get me started.

If I find a deal on some other model hard drive, are there any drives I should avoid? Or pretty much just stick to what is known and works?


----------



## TiVoTJung (Jan 29, 2014)

got a purple it works fine.


----------



## DarthSudo (Mar 29, 2013)

After digging a little more, I was able to find the drive recommendations buried in several threads. A sticky would be nice, but they show up when researching the upgrade methods. It looks like most anything will work, but the WD Reds, AVs and Greens seem to be preferred.

I've got a 4TB Red that should arrive today...


----------



## redhaute (Mar 22, 2016)

Hoping that the software will soon allow sizes greater than 6TB, was looking at the WD 8TB Red 5400. 

Looks like when the software comes out, it will allow an simple update to allow drives larger than 6TB to be updated to use the full 8TB.

Constantly running out of space, and Lifetime is so damn expensive now, it seems like the cheapest option, rather than buying a new TiVo.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

redhaute said:


> Hoping that the software will soon allow sizes greater than 6TB, was looking at the WD 8TB Red 5400.
> 
> Looks like when the software comes out, it will allow an simple update to allow drives larger than 6TB to be updated to use the full 8TB.
> 
> Constantly running out of space, and Lifetime is so damn expensive now, it seems like the cheapest option, rather than buying a new TiVo.


6TB is the absolute max for the internal drive on a Roamio or Bolt right now, but an 8TB Premiere should be possible since you can add partitions to them.

I got my first WD80EFZX Red in last night. It's going through initial tests now, but if work doesn't blow up in my face I may get some development time in this weekend.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

looks like newegg.com has a 2 day sale for red wd40efrx for 139.99 thru tomorrow/june 19. code escekfm22 w/free shipping. i am thinking if getting one of these for the premiere xl i jst got (or maybe the other premiere or series 3 i have) . i save lots of movies and a 4t would be great.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rainbow said:


> looks like newegg.com has a 2 day sale for red wd40efrx for 139.99 thru tomorrow/june 19. code escekfm22 w/free shipping. i am thinking if getting one of these for the premiere xl i jst got (or maybe the other premiere or series 3 i have) . i save lots of movies and a 4t would be great.


The "Reds" make great TiVo drives in my experience. My basic Roamio has been running one since the day it arrived over a year ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm with you. I've had a Red 6TB drive in my pro for over a year and a half and have never had a glitch.


----------

